# emerge segfaults on athlon xp?

## deimos

I just put together a brand new soyo dragon+, athlon xp 1700 and have attempted to install gentoo on it.  emerge keeps segfaulting for no apparent reason.  It's the only thing i can find that does this.  For the heck of it, suspecting bad hardware, I installed redhat, mandrake  and even win2k.  All worked flawlessly.  Any ideas?

----------

## Guest

what are your ram settings...also up the voltage to the dimms to 2.7...make sure your not overclocking anything or have the ddr timings such as the 1t command enabled....back off until you get it installed and then let the system burn in

----------

## deimos

It's actually at defaults that it ships with.  I haven't changed anything just so I could get this installed.  Hmm.

----------

## deimos

I just set it to fail safe defaults, we'll see if that makes a difference.

----------

## deimos

well, that wasn't it.  Now it errors on the binutil install during the scripts/bootstrap.sh build.  The error is:

"Function src_install, Line 3, Exitcode 2

(no error message)"

There's a bunch make "error 2"s above it, as if a dependency failed to compile.

time for more digging.

----------

## Guest

i got  aseg fault once and switched ddr...but it could be something else in your case....it must be something in the hardware that is just slightly less then optimal and throwing gentoo off i would guess....this is from a cd you burned?

----------

## LinuxDude

I am having this same problem. I have an ASUS motherboard and a Pentium III 650 mHz overclocked to 866 mHz. It segfaults on lots of stuff and errors out. However, the Gentoo on my K6-2 500 mHz works perfect and is stable as a rock. Both have VIA chipsets and run nvidia gfx cards. This is really bothering me. I have tried all kinds of flags for the make.conf and nothing seems to work. I even stopped overclocking it and that failed miserably. I am really puzzled because every other distro has worked fine in everything... never compilation problems... If you need any more info please post!

----------

## deimos

I believe my problems are related to one bad chip on the DDR. If I fill memory above 450MB, I get kernel panics.  I guess I know the problem now.

----------

## Guest

just use 256megs...that more then enough unless you need to be running like a server or photoshop7 and some other major hog at the same time...and well not under gentoo ....lol

----------

## taskara

I had same problem, and it was because my cpu was not fully compatible with my mainboard (athlon XP on asus a7v)

----------

## Guest

mine seems to be fine... never ever a problem... always solid as a rock in SuSE 7.3 (100+ days up)... i don't understand this at all... i mixed the memory brands a little, but it runs sdram not ddr or anything special... i set it to the bios defaults and still it bombs out... however, a few days ago i had a running system with kde and everything, but it took forever to get working because of all the compile errors, but also i noticed it started to get stabler and stabler in its compiles with less and less errors... then a few days ago it had an error with updating and the sys was totally broken... plz i really want to run gentoo on this box!!!

----------

## klieber

Moving this to the hardware forum.

----------

## LinuxDude

ok... i found my problem... a bad stick of memory (PC100, 128m). i guess SuSE's kernel is compiled with BADRAM support. all it took was a quick run of memtest86 and i replaced the bad memory stick with good one and its compiling fine now..

-Chris

----------

